# Homemade Tools >  Front hub remover hydraulic

## ederangelo

Hellow
in some days before i am with big problem to remove an front hub, so i found it in web and i will post... i think not are in homemadetools...

check

Wheel Hub Removal Tech Tips on The CJ3B Page



thanks
Eder - Brazil

----------

Altair (Jun 21, 2015),

kbalch (Jun 16, 2015)

----------


## kbalch

Hi Eder,

Welcome - glad to have you here!  :Welcome: 

When you finish building your hydraulic hub remover, post a photo and we'd be glad to add it to the site.

Let's see some pics of your project…

Ken

----------


## ederangelo

Dear, it project not is my, i found in internet and put here.... i think an excellent project... so i am shared. thanks

----------


## DIYer

That's a clever, using a bottle jack. Thanks for the idea!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Altair

Cool! Thanks for sharing, Eder. All this time I thought steel plates and hardware would suffice.

Al

----------

